# Bama Fans cole slaw



## bamafan (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is the recipe all were askng for at the Louisannia gathering

Bama Fans Cole slaw

I use pre shredded Cole slaw mix. Country style if you can find it (finer shred)

2 bags cole slaw mix

1 12 oz bag craisins

1 5 oz bag sliced almonds

6 golden delicious apples cubed up

Hellmans mayo enough to bind or to your taste. I like a lot.

Sugar to taste

salt to taste

pepper to taste

lemon juice to keep everything from turning brown

  I add all the mayo and seasonings  to taste to I don't have measurements, I eyeball it. And keep adding till it tastes the way I like it. Can add more or less of the apples,craisins or almonds


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds good, will give it a try!


----------



## alblancher (Oct 31, 2011)

After eating it a couple of times at both North Florida Gathering and Southeast Louisana Gathering I can attest to the fact that BamaFan's cole slaw is delicious.  Not quite what I expected after eating the coleslaw I grew up with but I will now make his recipe part of my regular BBQ menu.  Thanks for posting Tim


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Tim you know I'll be making this quite often once Karen finds out I now have the recipe


----------



## sound1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds great...like the measurements...


----------



## eman (Oct 31, 2011)

As someone who likes cole slaw to be cabbage and dressing ,i was impressed w/ this slaw.

Sherrie is planning on deleting the cabbage and deboning a smoked chicken to make chicken salad. w/ all the other ingrediants.


----------

